
Show HN: Initials Avatar API - webo
https://github.com/Bekt/invatar
======
willyyr
Cool! Thanks for publishing this. I was just using dropbox comments today and
saw them use this. Makes the UI look nice imho because usually people tend to
never upload an avatar.

------
fieldforceapp
Thanks for publishing. Did you look into generating JPG or PNG instead of SVG?

~~~
webo
Yup it's actually trivial with Python.

I have not done it yet because (1) most browsers support SVG already, and (2)
I'm hosting on App Engine (free) right now which has a lot of limitations :(

